# Detailed the E3



## NickM (Aug 18, 2018)

Cleaned the E3...

Very cool
Original bike


----------



## stoney (Aug 18, 2018)

Sure Nick rub it in. Only kidding. The boy looks much better. Love the crank date.


----------



## NickM (Aug 18, 2018)

Lol, thanks brotha.  It cleaned up well!


----------



## Alan Ward (Aug 21, 2018)

Wow! Killer bike!


----------



## NickM (Aug 21, 2018)

Thanks Alan!


----------



## ZE52414 (Aug 22, 2018)

That cleaned up really nice!  Killer bike!


----------



## NickM (Sep 2, 2018)

Thanks!


----------

